# FAS's New Credit card Program



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait till you get a call from BOA for signing up for their merchant program wanting to know if you take credit cards. I WOULDN'T go there. It allows them to SIPHON off another 3% off the workorders if they are using the type of credit card that lets them rack up "points"! :blink: The merchant (YOU AND I) will have to pay the points to the consumer (FAS) FUNK NO. if they can't figure out how to financially run their company without bleeding the, already on deaths door vendors to death, it is not the vendors problem. JUST SAY NO


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

And the 2$ charge per work order....... :whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

What WILL they think of next...
I have been saying for the past three years that the Nationals are nothing but an extension of the banks....

Just sayin'

Hey does that make me a profit?????


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

JDRM said:


> And the 2$ charge per work order....... :whistling2:



can we do a chargeback for bad verbage or unclear notes then wait 60 to 120 days prior to paying ? or can we take it wait sixty days memo back saying sorry we only pay .50 cents take it or leave it :whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

68W30 said:


> can we do a chargeback for bad verbage or unclear notes then wait 60 to 120 days prior to paying ? or can we take it wait sixty days memo back saying sorry we only pay .50 cents take it or leave it :whistling2:


Why not one of the elements of a contract is "Mutuallity" of agreement...
When negotiating a contract or any element of a contract you can always counter the "offer"...perhaps that is what everyone needs to start doing...

In our contract video series on FB we have started to break down how to insert clauses for YOUR company...also we have started working on writting a contract that is FAIR to both sides and not jusr one sided....slow process but something in the works and something that we are asking everyone to submitt ideas and thought on.....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Wast old that on their website of FAQ's there is NOT going to be any charge backs blah blah blah . DO DIRECT DEPOSIT THEN . Does not cost us anything to set up and we dont get hit with the merchant end of things @2.8% for the (conveinence)?? They do troll here anbecause this vendor said the post above was addressed point by point. DIERECT DEPOSIT Win WIn


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

"can we do a chargeback for bad verbage or unclear notes then wait 60 to 120 days prior to paying" 

You can do anything you want... you are an independant contractor aren't you...now whether they choose to play with you is a different story.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

About 10 years ago we did some outside work for a local Housing Authority. They had a new program at that time for the Section 8 Landlords. In order to "better service the landlord and ease payment processing in their accounting dept" they sent out addendums to sign allowing the HA to make direct deposit of the monthly rent checks into the LL bank accounts. Sounded good until you read the fine print that allowed them to also retroactively deduct or abate payments from your account if the properties fell into non compliance, regardless of whether the landlord or the tenant was at fault. More fingers around your wallet that are not yours.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> About 10 years ago we did some outside work for a local Housing Authority. They had a new program at that time for the Section 8 Landlords. In order to "better service the landlord and ease payment processing in their accounting dept" they sent out addendums to sign allowing the HA to make direct deposit of the monthly rent checks into the LL bank accounts. Sounded good until you read the fine print that allowed them to also retroactively deduct or abate payments from your account if the properties fell into non compliance, regardless of whether the landlord or the tenant was at fault. More fingers around your wallet that are not yours.


They dont offer direct deposit here, I guess thats a good thing...:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Freaketta and her 8 kids kick holes in every wall in the house and piss on the carpets and the HA put the responsibility on the LL to repair/replace within 30 days or they would start pulling payments, since the gubmint subsidized tenant didn't have the funds (or a job they bothered to report). Same with credit card processing; be careful who you hop into bed with.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Freaketta and her 8 kids kick holes in every wall in the house and piss on the carpets and the HA put the responsibility on the LL to repair/replace within 30 days or they would start pulling payments, since the gubmint subsidized tenant didn't have the funds (or a job they bothered to report). Same with credit card processing; be careful who you hop into bed with.



we are fair to large sized landlords locally, we get the same penalties from the municipality hill billy jack starts a "scrape metal" ( exactly as he spelt it ) processing fac in the front yard and its our clean up and fines ,freaketta calls the building dept for unsafe conditions in her dwelling and we get hauled to court , thankfully steady eddie the building / apt insp was in court and he takes pics was able to show they have been there 3 months and destroyed the place i can go on for hours


----------

